# Lightning protection for instrumentation



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You want something like this, they screw into a 1/2" NPT female hub. 

https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...22&library=usen&pdfmode=direct&pdflanguage=en

or 

http://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/global/en/classid_384.htm?view=productdetails&prodid=2257


Do you have protectors in the cabinets too for each loop yet?


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know about other brands but we use Rosemount transmitters and they offer a built in transient surge supressor terminal block which we put on every single transmitter inside or out. We also have issues with ground faults from transmission lines which can do just as much damage. 

With the surge supressors generally all that happens is the loop fuse blows in the RTU and sometimes it blows up the loop resistor. For that reason we always use our own external resistors instead of the ones inside the analog card.


----------

